# Site General > General Herp >  So what's in your snake ~ reptile collection ??    Here's mine to start things of  !!

## Zincubus

Sooooo I just keep snakes  ( plus a Leucistic Axolotl ) ( plus tropical fish ) .

I've kept most things in my time but snakes just seem to float my boat - as they say  :Smile: 

Let's see what you all keep !!!!

Here's mine :~ 

Snow Boa   ( Kahl )    ( 7' adult male )
Dwarf Hypo Burmese python
Caramel Albino Spider Royal
HC Albino Royals ( Pair )
Pastel Royal
Rhino Ratsnake
Bamboo Ratsnake
Leucistic Texas Ratsnakes ( pair )
Imperial Pueblan hybrid ( King x Milksnake)
Mexican Black King snake
Amel Stripe Corn
Cali King snake  ( black / white banded )
Desert King snake
Lavender Albino Striped Cali King
Albino Chequered Garters ( pair )

Plus these three beauties are due in the next few weeks ...

Butter Royal python:

Dwarf SunGlow Boa

Super Dwarf Purple Albino Reticulated python
=======================================================



So by the middle of Sept my collection will finally be complete !!!

In saying that .... I've just fallen for Fishboy's Lesser Pastel Royal and I loved the look of that hatchling Green Tree python at The Reptile Room , Cleveleys the other day . It was so gorgeous and so tiny plus it had a cute little black tip on its tail .
 I also love those Grey Banded Kingsnakes and the Arizona Mountain kings ...... Don't get me started on Cape File snakes ...

----------

_dakski_ (03-08-2018),DavidNDC (11-11-2017),_Dianne_ (10-27-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Snow boa 




--------

Imperial Pueblan  hybrid ( King X Milk ) 


Pair of unrelated Albino Royals - synchronised feeding  :Smile: 



--------

----------

_Alicia_ (11-05-2016),_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),_cletus_ (11-05-2016),DavidNDC (11-11-2017),_Fraido_ (08-28-2016),Gio (11-07-2016),John1982 (11-06-2016),Jules623 (11-07-2016),o.r hill (11-07-2016),_Reinz_ (11-05-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

Another one of the Imperial Pueblan - King X Milk Hybrid .





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Fraido_ (08-28-2016),Jules623 (11-07-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

Just received my new baby Super Dwarf Purple Albino Retic from WildSide via ColdBlooded couriers .  He was in fabulous condition plus lovely and warm  :Smile: 

He looks to be just going into shed so I'll leave him to settle in for while ..




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-11-2018),Gio (11-07-2016),John1982 (11-06-2016),Jules623 (11-07-2016),Ptshay (11-08-2016),_Team Slytherin_ (04-05-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Zinc, you have a great, diverse collection that could make any herper envious.  :Smile: 

I love the pic of the two Albino Royals both eating from their hides, good shot.  :Cool: 

Congrats on your new boy too, he's gorgeous!

----------

Zincubus (11-05-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

> Another one of the Imperial Pueblan - King X Milk Hybrid .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow! This snake is so cool...love it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (11-05-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> Zinc, you have a great, diverse collection that could make any herper envious. 
> 
> I love the pic of the two Albino Royals both eating from their hides, good shot. 
> 
> Congrats on your new boy too, he's gorgeous!


Thank you for the kind words !!

I like that photo myself as so many people spread nonsense that they're poor feeders and yet those two eat EVERY time albeit every 10-14 days AND on defrosted rats / mice .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Zincubus

> Wow! This snake is so cool...love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again , thank you so much .

It's one of my favourites , so friendly and calm as well .

Funny thing is people either LOVE it or HATE it with a vengeance ..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## EmilyandArlo

> Again , thank you so much .
> 
> It's one of my favourites , so friendly and calm as well .
> 
> Funny thing is people either LOVE it or HATE it with a vengeance ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I love how it's red looks like paintbrush strokes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (11-05-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> I love how it's red looks like paintbrush strokes 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well .......  The guy at work took one look at it and said ' it looks like my 3 year old daughter got hold of a paintbrush and went mad on a white snake "

 :Smile:

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (11-05-2016)

----------


## EmilyandArlo

My collection is quite a bit smaller. I have 
Pasted Orange Dream BP
Spider BP
Ivory BP
Specter BP
Lesser BP
2 Western hognose
Panther chameleon 
Crested gecko 
Blue tongue skink 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

o.r hill (11-07-2016)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

All of mine are in my signature, and I have threads for everyone, but here's photos of them all in one place.  :Smile:   The only one I don't have pictures of yet is Dominika, the jungle, because she won't be here until December.

5 years old, 6.5' and 9lbs.


3 years old and 45 grams, he's a bit chubby so he's getting his feedings spaced out to 10-12 days.


3 years old, 55 grams, he's also chubby so also eating 10-12 days.


2 years old and just over 7'.  This photo is from September, so she's grown a bit since this photo was taken, but she's currently just over 7'.


Almost 1.5 years old and 3'.


Just over 2 years old and somewhere around 3.5'.


10 years old and roughly 3.5', he was a terrible eater for a good 3-4 years, and has only started eating reliably again for me this past year.


Almost 1.5 years old and 193 grams.  No clue on length, but she has to 3' by now, or close to it.


Almost 1.5 years old and 44 grams, no clue on length.  He's my special needs snake, and is extremely sensitive to prey size.  I've been having a hard time with him, all his info can be found in his thread "Morzan and Homura-BRBS."


Almost 1.5 years old, just over 3.5' long.


9 months old and just over 2' long.


6 years old and right around 4'.

----------

_Alicia_ (11-06-2016),_cletus_ (11-05-2016),_EmilyandArlo_ (11-05-2016),Gio (11-07-2016),_GoingPostal_ (11-05-2016),John1982 (11-06-2016),Jules623 (11-07-2016),o.r hill (11-07-2016)

----------


## cletus

Some really nice snakes posted so far!   I just have one.  She is a Pastel Yellowbelly..  She weighs 130 grams now..

----------

_Alicia_ (11-06-2016),Gio (11-07-2016),John1982 (11-06-2016),Jules623 (11-07-2016),_kxr_ (11-07-2016),o.r hill (11-07-2016),Zincubus (11-06-2016)

----------


## Spiritserpents

Whiskey- 2015 dinker ball python (probable cinny)

Corns:
Eugene- Anery 2007
Lacy- Pewter 2005
Gallium- Pewter 2016
Indium- Pewter 2016
Bansidhe- Possible world's first hypo-charcoal-anery-lavender, 2014
Galena- Charcoal moonstone 2013
Hematite- Ghost lavender 2013
Nessie- Anery 2013
Ms. Moose- Anery 2014
Nautley- Aberrant hypo 2009
Thera- Silverqueen Ghost ~ 2009
Gabby- Charcoal 2013
Ruby- Red Factor 2013
Menthe- Peppermint 2013
Blaze- Extreme red amel- 2013
A' Ghrian- Sulfur motley-stripe 2015

Thank goodness I don't have 30 corns anymore. 16 was hard enough to remember!

----------

o.r hill (11-07-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

Every snake in my signature!  :Very Happy:  I'm not a big fan of any other type of reptile, for some reason. It's just snakes.

----------

_Alicia_ (11-06-2016),charlo_lucy (11-06-2016),Gio (11-07-2016),John1982 (11-06-2016),Jules623 (11-07-2016),o.r hill (11-07-2016),Tash (11-19-2016),Zincubus (11-06-2016)

----------


## Sauzo

Caesar the white albino tiger het snow retic

Dottie the high white pied BP

Vicky the EBV/Burke Lipstick sunglow

Allison the Jungle carpet python

Rosey the Colombian boa

Luna the Dumerils boa

And last but not least, "the boss" Harley the beardie!

----------

_Alicia_ (11-06-2016),Gio (11-07-2016),John1982 (11-06-2016),Jules623 (11-07-2016),o.r hill (11-07-2016),Zincubus (11-06-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

> Every snake in my signature!  I'm not a big fan of any other type of reptile, for some reason. It's just snakes.


Those are pro quality photos. Just breathtaking!! ... that GTP on the couch is just GORGEOUS.

And sauzo, love your collection man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

charlo_lucy (11-06-2016),_Sauzo_ (11-06-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> Every snake in my signature!  I'm not a big fan of any other type of reptile, for some reason. It's just snakes.



Beaut snakes !

Just to my tastes .

What's the genetics of the BEL please ....  I'm after a pure white one myself ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## cletus

Those Green Tree Pythons are just amazing looking.

----------


## redshepherd

Thank you guys! The GTP is the apple of my eye right now. I play favorites.  :Very Happy: 




> Beaut snakes !
> 
> Just to my tastes .
> 
> What's the genetics of the BEL please ....  I'm after a pure white one myself ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I bought him as a lesser butter from the breeder, so I write it that way, but I'm of the belief that lesser butters and super lessers are the same thing.
He's really just pure white with no hint of yellow or burnt marshmellow coloring at all, except for the times he smears himself in pee/pooz. LOL

----------


## Mangiapane85

> Thank you guys! The GTP is the apple of my eye right now. I play favorites. 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought him as a lesser butter from the breeder, so I write it that way, but I'm of the belief that lesser butters and super lessers are the same thing.
> He's really just pure white with no hint of yellow or burnt marshmellow coloring at all, except for the times he smears himself in pee/pooz. LOL


Yeah, butter, lesser, Mojave. All part of the BEL complex. Can't wait to produce my first Lucy. Absolutely love them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

> Yeah, butter, lesser, Mojave. All part of the BEL complex. Can't wait to produce my first Lucy. Absolutely love them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean to say that I'm of the belief that butters and lessers are the same morph, so whatever mix of the two would produce the same as my male BEL, which is pure white. Super mojaves have a dark head and are light yellowy as adults. Lesser mojaves can also turn out with a yellow dorsal or some yellowing as adults.

----------

Mangiapane85 (11-06-2016)

----------


## mrobinson12

Love seeing everyone's snakes! Here are my two that I have..

Pascal my brand new baby. Just got him yesterday he is a Banana Yellow Belly BP. Weighs in at 63g



Here is Tepesh he is a Amel Cornsnake. I got him in January and was my first snake. He now weighs 58g






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (11-07-2016),_cletus_ (11-07-2016),_cristacake_ (11-07-2016),Gio (11-07-2016),John1982 (11-07-2016),Jules623 (11-07-2016),o.r hill (11-07-2016)

----------


## Mangiapane85

> I mean to say that I'm of the belief that butters and lessers are the same morph, so whatever mix of the two would produce the same as my male BEL, which is pure white. Super mojaves have a dark head and are light yellowy as adults. Lesser mojaves can also turn out with a yellow dorsal or some yellowing as adults.


What about Butter/Lesser to a Mojave? Pure white or is there coloration?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Alicia

Gosh, I wish I had photos! Everyone's pics are awesome  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 
I do have a couple more Ball Pythons hanging out here. These are only the "heck or high water" snakes, as it were . . .

0.1 Rosy Boa. Kira, my very first snake. Can't believe she's 20. Yikes. I'm old   :Surprised: 
0.1 Jungle Carpet Python, Sheila
1.1 Angolan Pythons, Hicks (Hickers, The Hicksamah) and Ms. Ripley 

And the BPs:
1.0 Pastel. Magneto, my first BP. He is now 10.
0.2 Black Pastels -- Lady Dahlia and her daughter, Violet
1.0 Black Pewter, Mesquite. Son of Mag and Dahlia.
1.1 Pieds -- Ashwin and his mother, Cloe.
0.1 Albino, Phoebe

----------


## Zincubus

> Gosh, I wish I had photos! Everyone's pics are awesome 
> I do have a couple more Ball Pythons hanging out here. These are only the "heck or high water" snakes, as it were . . .
> 
> 0.1 Rosy Boa. Kira, my very first snake. Can't believe she's 20. Yikes. I'm old  
> 0.1 Jungle Carpet Python, Sheila
> 1.1 Angolan Pythons, Hicks (Hickers, The Hicksamah) and Ms. Ripley 
> 
> And the BPs:
> 1.0 Pastel. Magneto, my first BP. He is now 10.
> ...


Get taking some with your mobile then download the free TapaTalk app for simple uploading

----------


## kxr

I am so jealous of everyone's collections haha so many gorgeous animals! I'll take some pictures when I get home today and show them off here!

----------


## cletus

> Love seeing everyone's snakes! Here are my two that I have..
> 
> Pascal my brand new baby. Just got him yesterday he is a Banana Yellow Belly BP. Weighs in at 63g


Really nice!   I love that combo.

----------

mrobinson12 (11-07-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

> What about Butter/Lesser to a Mojave? Pure white or is there coloration?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mentioned in the end of the last post, lesser (or butter) mojaves can sometimes get a bit yellow-off-white as adults or have a light yellow dorsal. They look the same as super lessers when young though. But super lessers are the BEL that consistently stay that white throughout their lives.

Unfortunately, super lessers sometimes have bug eyes in hatchlings, which is the main reason why some breeders prefer to just do lesser mojave.

----------

Mangiapane85 (11-07-2016)

----------


## kxr

So here's what my collection is looking like, Monty and Sahara are in shed right now so those are older pics,



This is Monty the enchi, OD, pastel, YB. I picked him up at last years CRBE. This is his second winter and with any luck this will be his first year breeding for me



This is Sahara, she's like 8 years old now haha She was the second snake I got and the only female I've ever gotten a clutch from (also the only female I have that's breeding age xD)


This is Kezia (bonus points to anyone who gets the reference) she's my only snake that isn't a ball python. She's a 3 year old 75% IJ jag. She's definitely more of a handful than the ball pythons but she's still awesome


This is Gobi, he was the first reptile I ever owned and he's about 8 years old as well.  


This is Savanna, she's the last baby I have from when Gobi and Sahara bred. I say baby loosely because she's a year old... She took the longest to start eating and I kinda grew attached to her... the fact that she was also the prettiest baby imo doesn't help either lol I still haven't decided for sure whether she'll be staying here or not but it'll be difficult to let her go at this point seeing she has a name and all 


and last but certainty not least is Cinnamon. She's a banana cinnamon that I picked up at the last expo I went to. When I was younger I never thought I'd have a banana and now I do, and a female to boot!

----------

_Alicia_ (11-08-2016),Gio (11-07-2016),John1982 (11-07-2016),Jules623 (11-07-2016),o.r hill (11-07-2016)

----------


## jclaiborne

My Collection is in my Signature, don't have any pictures on my work computer at the moment:

-Tegu

-2 IJ BTS

-5 Dart Frogs

-Beardie

-Childrens Python

----------


## Gio

I like what I see so far. The diversity is very interesting.

Here is the "gateway snake" she was a present for our son. She's a normal from a local pet store. She's over 5 years old and doing very well.





Stretched out. Her name is Hunter.


She is closing in on 4.5 feet long and is quite lean. She is VERY picky about eating. She'll live forever!


This was MY first snake. After getting my son his gift, I was instantly hooked. 

As far as having something special is concerned, this guy takes the cake. He was produced by none other than Gus Rentfro. Gus is a world authority on boa constrictors and produced some of the finest locality animals on the planet. I bought this one from Legacy Reptiles they were considering keeping him as a breeder male but I got very lucky.

Male, Barranquilla, Colombian boa constrictor. Sniper is his name.






Sniper is over 4 years old and closing in on 7 feet long.



This was #3. I bought this one at a local expo. This is Jewel. She is a coastal carpet cross. Her mum is about 10 feet long. Her dad is around 8 feet long. 

She is a very entertaining animal and is very close to 7 feet long or possibly a bit over that. She is a fussy eater but she still grows.








And last but not least, this is Wallace. He is a SD X Dwarf Tiger reticulated python. He's 5 months, one week old.

He just had a photo shoot today in another thread. Wallace is 3 feet long.



He's a looker and the only snake we have here without a head pattern.


He's hard to photo stretched out.


I really enjoy this guy.



Great thread and I hope more folks add to it. There so many people who have unique collections. They are worth seeing IMO.

----------

_Alicia_ (11-08-2016),_cletus_ (11-07-2016),_GoingPostal_ (11-08-2016),John1982 (11-07-2016),_kxr_ (11-08-2016)

----------


## GoingPostal

Everything is listed in my sig I think but here's pics

Pierre, king of the reptile room who I got in 2004



My ball python, got him in 2006 and started it all snakewise 


Branched out to a hognose finally in 2012 - so vicious lol


Got hooked on the short tail pythons




Couldn't resist a couple select boa either 



Holding this guy for a friend too

----------

_Alicia_ (11-08-2016),_Ashley96_ (11-24-2016),_cletus_ (11-07-2016),_CloudtheBoa_ (11-08-2016),Gio (11-07-2016),John1982 (11-07-2016),Jules623 (11-07-2016),_kxr_ (11-08-2016),o.r hill (11-07-2016),_Sonny1318_ (12-04-2016)

----------


## redshepherd

Gio, I just love seeing your animals and photos!

----------

Gio (11-07-2016)

----------


## Gio

Postal,,,,, I just love that Suri!

Nice collection all around though!

Red Shep,,,,

I loved your photos and thought you did a nice job with the backgrounds. Some very soft touches to the images. 

Good photo shoot IMO!

----------


## EmilyandArlo

Going Postal- that black short tail is such a show stopper! And Pierre...what a cutie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## o.r hill

I only have three at this time.   Happy the BP is the oldest - i got him  as a hatchling around 1993 or so.


[IMG][/IMG]

Then Wisdom the SD tiger (here in a knot because he has been twitchy  hence confined to quarters)

[IMG][/IMG]


Then Maiden the shy one

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Alicia_ (11-08-2016),Gio (11-08-2016),_GoingPostal_ (11-08-2016),John1982 (11-07-2016)

----------


## CloudtheBoa

> 


Loving these two!  Those are the breits, right?

----------


## Fraido

> 


Hot diggity dog!


Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------

_GoingPostal_ (11-08-2016),Ptshay (11-08-2016),_Ronniex2_ (03-07-2018),Zincubus (11-08-2016)

----------


## GoingPostal

Cloudtheboa, yep, breits although I'm not 100% on what they are considered "morph wise" lol.

----------


## Nemoluna

I don't have pictures of everyone currently but this is what I have:

9 ball pythons 
1 Brazillian Rainbow Boa 
1 Bearded Dragon 
1 leopard gecko 

Plus a bunch of mammals  :Very Happy:  (over twenty pets in all)

Here's a pic of the gecko to enjoy



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------

_Alicia_ (11-08-2016),_Ashley96_ (11-24-2016)

----------


## Reptimom

I only have one snake currently, but I plan on expanding that number to a few more ball pythons and a hognose,  :Very Happy:  
0.1 Ghost, Olympia. 

She's my baby, ridiculously calm, and has such gorgeous colors. <3 
Then I have two bearded dragons, my gateway reptile to this crazy world. XD

----------

_Alicia_ (11-08-2016),_cletus_ (11-08-2016),Nemoluna (11-08-2016),o.r hill (11-08-2016)

----------


## o.r hill

Pythons look good with a lot of yellow.

----------


## Zincubus

> Pythons look good with a lot of yellow.


Freshly shed SD Purple Albino Retic

----------

_Alicia_ (11-09-2016),_cletus_ (11-09-2016),Nemoluna (11-09-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> Sooooo I just keep snakes  ( plus a Leucistic Axolotl ) ( plus tropical fish ) .
> 
> I've kept most things in my time but snakes just seem to float my boat - as they say 
> 
> Let's see what you all keep !!!!
> 
> Here's mine :~ 
> 
> Snow Boa   ( Kahl )    ( 7' adult male )
> ...



Hey peeps .

This is a recent addition and still very young but he seems to be colouring up as each shed goes by ...


Any thoughts ??

Bought / sold as a Butter incidentally but doesn't seem to look much like any Butters I see online ..



What morph are you guys seeing ??

----------


## Mangiapane85

> Hey peeps .
> 
> This is a recent addition and still very young but he seems to be colouring up as each shed goes by ...
> 
> 
> Any thoughts ??
> 
> Bought / sold as a Butter incidentally but doesn't seem to look much like any Butters I see online ..
> 
> ...


Take some different pictures in different lighting. Looks like a butter though. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

I'll take some more when I get chance .... 

I love Butters which is why I bought it but there seems to have a bit of Pastel or something lurking !?!

Nearest I've seen in the flesh to this is a Pastave  I had a while ago ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

One of the Albino Royals ...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Vipera Berus

I currently have 3 Testudo Graeca Ibera (Turkish subspecies of Mediterranean Spur thigh tortoises) and one phantom ball python. I am planningto breed all of them but as only one tortoise is an adult it will take a few more years before I can consider breeding them.

----------


## Zincubus

First time handling of my little SD Purple Albino Retic  :Smile: 

Lovely and calm as I'd hoped !




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

mihwaron (11-21-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

Recent one of my Mexican Black Kingsnake  :Smile:

----------


## Zincubus

Another couple 
Thai Red Bamboo Rat snake ( Oreocryptophis Porphyraceus Coxi ) 



Plus my beaut Mexican Black Kingsnake .

----------

_cletus_ (12-03-2016),_GoingPostal_ (12-23-2016),_kxr_ (12-03-2016),_Ronniex2_ (03-07-2018),_Sonny1318_ (12-04-2016)

----------


## cletus

> Another couple 
> Thai Red Bamboo Rat snake ( Oreocryptophis Porphyraceus Coxi ) 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus my beaut Mexican Black Kingsnake .



Very cool.  I really want a Mexican Black Kingsnake.

----------


## Mangiapane85

> Very cool.  I really want a Mexican Black Kingsnake.


Yeah I like the Mexican blacks. I might. It one tomorrow actually.  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kxr

So... I guess now is as good a time as any to introduce my newest pickup. (Figured I'd put it here because I already posted the rest of my collection here)This is charlotte the OD spider fire, I was almost starting to regret picking up cinnamon instead of an OD female for Monty (you can see Monty & Cinnamon on page 3) so I decided hey why not round out the year with another pick up. I really can't wait until these two girls grow up and start producing. The babies are going to be killer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> So... I guess now is as good a time as any to introduce my newest pickup. (Figured I'd put it here because I already posted the rest of my collection here)This is charlotte the OD spider fire, I was almost starting to regret picking up cinnamon instead of an OD female for Monty (you can see Monty & Cinnamon on page 3) so I decided hey why not round out the year with another pick up. I really can't wait until these two girls grow up and start producing. The babies are going to be killer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Stunning !!!

----------

_kxr_ (12-04-2016)

----------


## artgecko

Let's see...
For the snakes:
0.2 Kenyan sand boas (anery and nuclear)
0.1 BRB (normal highish red)
1.0 Jungle Jag Carpet python
1.0 BCI CA motley
1.0 BCI hypo
1.0 BCA south Brazilian
0.3 BPs (cinnamon, pastave, and pastel enchi)

For the lizards:
0.0.1 BTS (Meruke (sp?))
1.0.2 gargoyle geckos (red stripes and a retic)
0.1.1 Crested geckos

For the amphibians:
1.0.2 White's Tree frogs

Although they don't count, I also have 1.4 canaries and 1.1 show budgies lol

----------

_GoingPostal_ (12-23-2016),Reptimom (12-23-2016)

----------


## Kingusz

At the moment I have to BPs, but I am about to buy my third baby. 
I have a female pastel, a male fire pinstripe, and the incoming is a male banana cinnamon. I post a photo of him here, is the morph right?
http://imgur.com/a/4XA0s

----------


## vix0105

I currently have a adult pair of normal Royal pythons, (Dave n coco)who had a clutch of 9 last year but we lost 1,I have a pair of adult fire royals who are currently in lock,(Bridgette n Vulcan)I have my blood red corn snake(Sydney,male)dwarf common boa(bo,male)my Chaco golden knee tarantula(jinx,female
Hypo leopard gecko(Bino female,and not to forget my 13 year old staffy cross(ace,female),who likes diving in fox :cens0r::cens0r::cens0r::cens0r: everyday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vix0105

Forgot my new albino Royal cane,not sure if normal albino or albino Enchi,will find out next year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ronniex2_ (03-07-2018)

----------


## John1982

1.1 Python timoriensis
1.0 Liasis papuana
1.1 Aspidites melanocephalus
1.1 Pituophis melanoleucus lodingi
3.4 Pituophis catenifer sayi - mostly red/albino stuff and my line of hypo
1.3 Heterodon nasicus - albino pair and a couple red anacondas 66% poss het albino
1.1 Thamnophis sirtalis infernalis
0.1 CA BCI - hypo blood
2.3 Morelia spilota cheynei - some classic jungles and 1 zebra
1.2 Pantherophis guttatus - some stripy things and a pink thing
0.1 Drymarchon melanurus rubidus

----------


## BPGator

0.1 Pastel


1.0 Lesser Woma


1.0 Dumerils


0.0.1 Thamnophis sirtalis parietalis


0.1 Thamnophis Elegans Vagrans



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-03-2017),_Ronniex2_ (03-07-2018)

----------


## cletus

That Pastel pic is just badass Gator...

----------

_BPGator_ (02-03-2017)

----------


## zina10

My collection is in my signature  :Smile: 

Its much smaller now then it used to be. 

I used to have a couple redtail boas, a beautiful blood python, a brazilian rainbow boa, 2 Green Tree Pythons, 2 Rubber Boas (really), a Jungle Carpet Python, 2 Russian Ratsnakes, 2 Argentinian Tegus, a Bearded Dragon and several normal Ball pythons, most of the BP's were rescues.

----------


## Zincubus

As things stand ... I have got some cash burning a hole in my pocket though so something may be imminently incoming ... I'm thinking Trans Peco rat snake  :Smile: 

Snake Collection :-

1 Snow Boa - 7' adult male

1 SuperDwarf Purple Albino Retic python

1 Dwarf Hypo Burmese Python

1 Dwarf SunGlow Boa constrictor 

2 HC Albino Royal Pythons ( unrelated pair )

1 Caramel Albino Spider Royal python

1 Butter Royal Python

1 Pastel Royal Python

1 Rhino- nosed rat snake

1 MBK Mexican Black Kingsnake

1 Red Mountain Bamboo rat snake

1 Imperial Pueblan - Hybrid ( King x Milk)

1 Amel Stripe Corn-snake ( male )

1 Black White Banded Cali King

1 Lavender Albino Striped Cali King

1 :Albino Checkered Garter snake

2 LTRs Leuicistic Texas Rat snakes

1 Desert King snake

----------


## Neal

I used to have a large collection, but I've decided that I'm only planning to keep 6-7 enclosures, so my collection is small, even smaller at the moment since I can't find what I'm looking for.

Currently I have: 2 Rufous Beaked, 1 Variable Bush Viper, 1 Kunashir Island Rat Snake

I had a Naja annulata(Ringed Water Cobra), but lost due to some complications which was heartbreaking because I adored that little snake.

I'm planning on getting another Naja annulata, another bush viper, assuming the WC girl I bought and sent to a friend in return for a trade credit once his female t. venustus drop, and then when the WC squam drops, I get to pick two. Then I'm getting a desert horned viper once I locate either a CB or CBB.

When dealing with venomous, I will only do CB or CBB purely as my personal preference.

----------


## Slither Seeker

Family Critter List: 
-Bumblebee BP 
-Fire Spider BP
-Brazillian Rainbow Boa in Planted vivarium (2 years on now, still happy as a clam)

- other critters under our roof: planted Aquarium with various small fishes (the Planted vivarium and tank are part of a quasi bio-dome combo I made a few years ago, heavily insulated and sealed up with a trickle of air from an outside air pump), Red-Foot Tortoise, Dwarf Hamster, Holland Lop Rabbit, 6 egg laying chickens in home made chicken coop, 37 briolers freezer camp, last but not least Flap Jack, our Pit mix rescue dog who keeps everyone in line.

----------


## Freakie_frog

80.200 Ball Python breeders
1.2 Western Hognose

----------


## zina10

> 80.200 Ball Python breeders
> 1.2 Western Hognose


HOLD ON!

Did you just say 80 and 200 ??? 

omg...

----------


## mdb730

4 years in the hobby my collection has grown beyond what I expected when I first purchased my lesser and pied. I guess when I decided to breed what I couldn't afford is when it really started growing. Snakes are like potato chips for me, I just can't have only one.

Ball Pythons
*Breeders*
1.0 Banana het pied 
1.0 Mojave Pastel
1.0 Firefly poss het ghost 
1.1 DH Lavender Albino /Pied 
0.2 pied 
0.1 Lesser 
0.2 Clown 

*Sub adults* 
0.1 het pied 
0.1 Cinnamon Enchi 
0.1 Leopard 

*Babies*
1.0 Coral Glow Leopard Enchi Spider 
1.1 BEL Poss Pastel (Mojave x Lesser)

-------------------------------------------------
Red Tail Boas
0.1 Sunglow het Anery 
-------------------------------------------------
Green Tree Python
0.0.1 Sorong type 
0.0.1 Aru type

Sumatran short-tail
0.1 Black Blood.

----------


## Freakie_frog

> HOLD ON!
> 
> Did you just say 80 and 200 ??? 
> 
> omg...


Yea that just the breeders. Well I guess I should say 202 Since I just added the disco Inferno and have another girl coming Tuesday. 

We hatched out somewhere in the neighborhood of 450 babies last year and the year before.  :Very Happy:

----------

Reptimom (02-03-2017)

----------


## zina10

> Yea that just the breeders. Well I guess I should say 202 Since I just added the disco Inferno and have another girl coming Tuesday. 
> 
> We hatched out somewhere in the neighborhood of 450 babies last year and the year before.


Wow.

That is amazing !!! How long does it take you to do "chores" ?? You must also have a rat colony, right ? Sounds like a full time job !!  :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

> Wow.
> 
> That is amazing !!! How long does it take you to do "chores" ?? You must also have a rat colony, right ? Sounds like a full time job !!


Breeding 4 days a week cleaning on saturdays, feeding on fridays, we have 2 employees that help with the rodent colony plus us two and produce 800-1200 rodents a week. 

Plus our full time jobs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ronniex2_ (03-07-2018),_zina10_ (02-03-2017)

----------


## zina10

> Breeding 4 days a week cleaning on saturdays, feeding on fridays, we have 2 employees that help with the rodent colony plus us two and produce 800-1200 rodents a week. 
> 
> Plus our full time jobs. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like your plate is quite full  :Smile: 

At least its full of beautiful, beautiful snakes  :Wink:

----------

_Ronniex2_ (03-07-2018)

----------


## Medduussa

Female pastel bp (2 1/2 years old, 2033 grams) 
Male pastave bp (1 year ish)
Female albino cornsnake (1 1/2 years old)
Male Kenyan sand boa (1 year ish) 
Male Harlequinn Dalmatian crested gecko (2 years old ish) 
Unknown gender of flame crested gecko (6 months old) 
Male ornate pacman frog (1 1/2 years old) 
Female giant tremper albino leopard gecko (2-3 years old) 
Unknown sex of green tree frog (7 months old) 
Female hermit crab (unknown age) 
2 male half moon bettas 
2 Cory cat fish 
2 male Guinea pigs 
1 female rose hair tarantula 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ronniex2_ (03-07-2018),Zincubus (02-26-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> As things stand ... I have got some cash burning a hole in my pocket though so something may be imminently incoming ... I'm thinking Trans Peco rat snake 
> 
> Snake Collection :-
> 
> 1 Snow Boa - 7' adult male
> 
> 1 SuperDwarf Purple Albino Retic python
> 
> 1 Dwarf Hypo Burmese Python
> ...


Still waiting on the Trans-Peco Ratsnake but I've not given up on one just yet.

Recent pics of my MBK  and the Bamboo Ratsnake are below ...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Ronniex2_ (03-07-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Sooooo I just keep snakes  ( plus a Leucistic Axolotl ) ( plus tropical fish ) .
> 
> I've kept most things in my time but snakes just seem to float my boat - as they say 
> 
> Let's see what you all keep !!!!
> 
> Here's mine :~ 
> 
> Snow Boa   ( Kahl )    ( 7' adult male )
> ...


Sooooooo an update 


Just recently been lucky enough to get hold of a baby Anery Sand Boa  and a lovely little quirky Trans Peco Ratsnake  :Smile: 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_Ronniex2_ (03-07-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Just realised that I haven't uploaded pix of the Amel Stripe Corn , pair of Leucistic Texas Rat snakes , the Desert King and the lovely Pastel Royal .

Also should upgrade the Rhino Rat snake as he's a beautiful vivid Green colour now  :Smile:

----------


## cletus

Im a sucker for those MBKs    So cool.

----------

Zincubus (03-30-2017)

----------


## AntTheDestroyer

Scaled sausage
0.1 Kingpin
1.1 Pied
0.1 Cinnamon het pied
1.0 Banana het pied

Scaled spaghetti
1.0 normal corn snake 
0.1 Luecistic black rat snake
1.0 Black tailed cribo
1.0 Cali red sided garter
1.0 Melanistic eastern garter
1.0 Eastern black necked garter

Four legged scalies
0.0.1 Gargoyle gecko

----------

Zincubus (03-30-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> Another one of the Imperial Pueblan - King X Milk Hybrid .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Trying to update my thread ..


Aneristhric  Sand Boa morph 



Caramel Albino Spider Royal 




Snow Boa 








.
One of the pair of High Contrast Albino Royals .





.

SuperDwarf Purple Albino Retic Python 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

DavidNDC (11-11-2017),Gio (07-16-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

Continued ......


SuperDwarf Purple Albino Retic Python 




.

Dwarf Hypo F2 Burmese Python 



.

Rhino-nosed Ratsnake 



.

Dwarf SunGlow Boa 




.

Bamboo Rat-snake 



.
Black and White banded Cali King snake 





.
Pastel Royal Python 



.
Lavender Albino Stripe King snake 




.
Mexican Black King-snake 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

DavidNDC (11-11-2017),Gio (07-16-2017),_Godzilla78_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Sadly , there are still a few missing but I need decent shots of the Amel Striped Corn snake , the Luicistic  Texas RatSnakes and the TransPeco Rat- snake ..


Desert King snake 



.

Butter Royal Python 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

DavidNDC (11-11-2017),_Godzilla78_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

Edit :-


Low light photo of the very shy , extreme nocturnal Trans-Peco Rat-snake ...


Luicistic Texas Rat snake ..




.

Amel Stripe Corn snake - shows the colouration if nothing else  :Smile: 





Another photo of the Rhino- nosed Ratsnake 



Plus another  shot of the Bamboo Rat-snake  :Wink: 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

DavidNDC (11-11-2017),_Godzilla78_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

You have a lot of nice stuff. I really like the bamboo rat.

----------

Zincubus (06-22-2017)

----------


## shaundouglass135

Orange dream Butter female


Albino male


Amel corn snake female 


Hypo corn snake female


(Normal) female 


Anaconda Hognose male


Toffeebelly Hognose female 

A think I've caught the bug! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (06-22-2017)

----------


## Zincubus

> You have a lot of nice stuff. I really like the bamboo rat.




Thank you . 
Sadly I can't  take any credit for breeding any of them as they're all either bought or traded . 


Just one of my Asperger obsessive traits sadly .

----------


## Zincubus

My Super Dwarf Purple Albino Retic in his fave place.  ....   All branches courtesy of the local woods on dog walks  :Smile: 

 ...

----------


## BPGator

Here's a recent shot of my Northern Blue Tongue Skink. It was nice of him to pose for the pic




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> Sooooo I just keep snakes  ( plus a Leucistic Axolotl ) ( plus tropical fish ) .
> 
> I've kept most things in my time but snakes just seem to float my boat - as they say 
> 
> Let's see what you all keep !!!!
> 
> HD Hypo Burmese python
> Caramel Albino Spider Royal
> HC Albino Royals ( Pair )
> ...


New photos of my LTRs -
Leucistic Texas Rat snakes 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Zincubus

Update photo of Jose ( the special one lol ) ..

Imperial Pueblan
 (  Milk x King )




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Zincubus

Rhino Nosed Ratsnake - fresh shedded.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Booper_ (03-07-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-08-2018),_Jus1More_ (03-08-2018),_Prognathodon_ (03-07-2018),_Ronniex2_ (03-07-2018)

----------


## Booper

> Rhino Nosed Ratsnake - fresh shedded.


What a cutie! I'm going to sound silly... but does the horn shed too??

----------


## Zincubus

> What a cutie! I'm going to sound silly... but does the horn shed too??


Not silly at all !!

I had to check myself  :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_Booper_ (03-07-2018),_dakski_ (03-08-2018),_Godzilla78_ (03-08-2018),_Ronniex2_ (03-07-2018)

----------


## Booper

That's so cool! Thanks for that  :Smile:

----------


## Jus1More

Impressive collection Zincubus and a very colorful collection too if I might add... I think it' safe to say that you love snakes..LOL

My collection is not nearly the size of yours, but I'm happy with my group which includes: 
Pastel Banana BP - male
Pastel Champagne het pied - male 
Normal Hognose - male 
Hogg Island Boa - female ( and another one on the way) 

Then I also have: 
Tremper albino leopard gecko- female 
Mexican red leg tarantula - female 
Green Bottle Blue tarantula- female

And last but not least, my West Highland Terrier who is the ruler of them all  :Razz:

----------


## Zincubus

> Impressive collection Zincubus and a very colorful collection too if I might add... I think it' safe to say that you love snakes..LOL
> 
> My collection is not nearly the size of yours, but I'm happy with my group which includes: 
> Pastel Banana BP - male
> Pastel Champagne het pied - male 
> Normal Hognose - male 
> Hogg Island Boa - female ( and another one on the way) 
> 
> Then I also have: 
> ...


I'm actually in the process of reducing the collection ...

I came to the conclusion that 20+ snakes were just too many .

We also have a dawg that rules the roost  :Wink: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## dakski

Shayna (Albino Spider BP - DOB September 2012)








Behira (Ivory Ghost BCI - DOB June 2016)





Figment (Hypo Lavender Corn - DOB September 2013)





Frank (Normal Northern Blue Tongue Skink - DOB September 2015)





The Female Leopard Geckos: Cleo (Mack Snow Typhoon), Kayla (Blazing Bell), and Carra (Sunglow) - (DOB Fall 2012)








And, for good measure, the pups: Tyler, Banning, Bailey, Moxie, and Sam

----------


## tttaylorrr

> The Female Leopard Geckos: Cleo (Mack Snow Typhoon), Kayla (Blazing Bell), and Carra (Sunglow) - (DOB Fall 2012)


which one is the jerk?? i need to know! they're all beautiful.

----------

_dakski_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## dakski

Cleo is the "jerk."

She's the top one; mack snow typhoon. Yellow and pink. 

I can't really be mad at her. She doesn't know any better and was just being territorial. I separated her before she did any real damage. 

Plus, she is the most outgoing gecko I have ever met. Carra and Kayla do ok being held, for brief periods. Cleo will walk up to the front of the tank and want to be taken out and held! She's crazy friendly. 

She will sit in my hand, or Katie's hand, for a 1/2 hour watching TV. Very chill. However, being so confident, she gets a little testy when she feels another gecko is getting in her space. Oh well. Problem solved!

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Cleo is the "jerk."
> 
> She's the top one; mack snow typhoon. Yellow and pink. 
> 
> I can't really be mad at her. She doesn't know any better and was just being territorial. I separated her before she did any real damage. 
> 
> Plus, she is the most outgoing gecko I have ever met. Carra and Kayla do ok being held, for brief periods. Cleo will walk up to the front of the tank and want to be taken out and held! She's crazy friendly. 
> 
> She will sit in my hand, or Katie's hand, for a 1/2 hour watching TV. Very chill. However, being so confident, she gets a little testy when she feels another gecko is getting in her space. Oh well. Problem solved!


aww, she sounds awesome. somehow the fiesty ones always seem to be the ones we especially enjoy. her color and pattern are super cool!

----------

_dakski_ (03-08-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Shayna (Albino Spider BP - DOB September 2012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning critters !!

Our tastes are so very similar. !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_dakski_ (03-09-2018)

----------


## Alter-Echo

My entire collection? Let's see....

Snakes:

 male banana pinstripe bp named Nova.

 male butter orange ghost bp named amphirion.

female pastel bp named Pandora

female blackbee mojave orange ghost bp named Amora 

 female water python named Persephone.

female sunbeam snake named opal.

 male hognose named fraggle.

male Nuevo Leon kingsnake named Milo 

female snow Cali kingsnake named Athena 

 female albino striped Cali kingsnake named lilith

 female highway cali kingsnake named andromeda

Lizards

male veiled chameleon named yoshi 

male bearded dragon named nemo 

Female leatherback bearded dragon named Delilah 

Male Chinese water dragon named mushu 

Female tangerine leopard gecko named sunshine

Female standard leopard gecko named dotty 

Male Dalmatian flame crested gecko named hemlock 

Female green pinstripe crested gecko named belladonna 

6 baby crested geckos, assorted morphs and unsexed.

Tortoises 

Female Redfoot tortoise named Luna 

Tarantulas 

Female Mexican red knee named butternut

Female Martinique pink toe named boo

----------


## Sgt7212

0.1 Russian Tortoise - Zoey

0.1 Spinner - Cuddle Bug

0.1 Super Lesser BEL - Daenerys

0.1 Banana YB - Chiquita

More to come...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

My new snakey arrives on Sunday !!

A beautiful male Pied Royal weighing in at 1.6Kg ..

It's the final piece of my jigsaw ..
I've been reducing the numbers in my collection recently but I've been wanting a High White Pied for years ... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## EL-Ziggy

My collection is complete at 11 snakes. 

The Bulls



The Carpets





Bredl Python


The Boas



The Olive


The Scrub

----------

_BPGator_ (08-31-2018),_dakski_ (08-31-2018),Smaug (08-31-2018),Zincubus (09-01-2018)

----------


## Ax01

just some snakes and Satanics...




*Edit: ^  whoops that's just Jimi.  v  this other one is Elvis.*

----------

Zincubus (09-01-2018)

----------


## BPGator

> My collection is complete at 11 snakes. 
> 
> The Bulls
> 
> 
> 
> The Carpets
> 
> 
> ...


Complete?! Is a collection ever complete? Beautiful snakes. I think a Drymarchon would fit in well with your group.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

> My collection is complete at 11 snakes. 
> 
> The Bulls
> 
> 
> 
> The Carpets
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jakethesnake69

I started keeping snakes as a hobby 1 jumped to 3 in about 3 months. At this point I have exactly what I wanted really. Always wanted a Boa and Ball Python got me going. Started with a Pastel Yellowbelly female  Athena, then a male Banana Pinstripe Ronin and finally a Hypo Red Tail female Harley Quinn.

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (09-01-2018)

----------


## dakski

I forgot about this thread and I need to update!

In addition to the crew below, we recently added Solana, a Scaleless Sunglow Motley Corn with Red Factor. She's the first Scaleless Sunglow Motley with visual red factor in the world. 3 recessive traits (Scaleless, Sunglow, and Motley) and 1 Co-Dominant (Red Factor). 

I got her from Don Soderberg at South Mountain Reptiles and it was a great experience. 

She's really a stunner and in the 2 months we've had her she has gone from 8G to 19G! She is now 4 months and 1 week old. She's growing like a weed and is incredibly calm and docile. The bigger she gets, the more vibrant her colors are, and the softer she feels. When little, it's hard to feel how soft the scaleless corns are. As they get bigger, wow, silky smooth. 

Without further ado, here's Solana:

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]





> Shayna (Albino Spider BP - DOB September 2012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

Jakethesnake69 (08-31-2018)

----------


## Jakethesnake69

> I started keeping snakes as a hobby 1 jumped to 3 in about 3 months. At this point I have exactly what I wanted really. Always wanted a Boa and Ball Python got me going. Started with a Pastel Yellowbelly female  Athena, then a male Banana Pinstripe Ronin and finally a Hypo Red Tail female Harley Quinn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk


One more to add , Prometheus my Coral Albino Jungle Kahl. He is also my most expensive one but that not saying much, I'm cheap.

Sent from my SM-J727T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

Snow Boa freshly shed  :Smile: 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (11-26-2018),_Dianne_ (11-25-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-25-2018)

----------

